# David Bradley walking tractor



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

Free to a good home. Two David Bradley 1950 era two wheeled walking garden tractors. They were in use and running up to about twenty years ago. Implements are mold board plow, cultivator, drag harrow, seeder, and sickle bar mower. The catch is they will both need three horsepower engines and complete restoration. Just the thing for a do it yourself freak who likes gardening with vintage equipment. Another catch is that they are about ten miles south of Fort Hood. They were fun toys to play with sixty to thirty years ago. My wife wants my grandson to sell all my old but good stuff for scrap. Need someone to rescue these.


----------



## texan52 (Sep 7, 2004)

Still available? I'm interested.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

GONE


----------



## Fragger (May 17, 2013)

Always a day late and a dollar short, what a deal that was


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Right on, Honey Badger--Story of my life!! I actually used on of those (more years ago than we'll discus) that belonged to a neighbor.


----------

